# Advice about Regent International School



## Thedoc (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi everyone already in Dubai. I will be arriving in Dubai in 3 weeks with my daughters. Husband already there. We have had a challenge getting our daughters into a school (ages 6 and 7). All the schools are full. Finally we found that Regent International School had places for them. My husband has visited the school, spoken to teachers and the website looks great, but then they all do. We have booked the girls in for the next term. Does anyone know about the school and what it is like.

All advice really appreciated.

Thanks

Thedoc


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

my daughter is there and we love it !!! good choice in school! sports day was on yesterday, it was fab! PM me when you arrive and we can meet up for a coffee!!


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

my daughter goes there as well, and is very happy. staff is great and the variety of nationalities is fab. it is a smaller school, so not as intimidating either.


----------



## Thedoc (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi 

Thansk for the rply and we are pleased that it is so positive. Who knows maybe I will see you there one day!!!

The doc


----------



## Thedoc (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Geordie

Pleased to hear the geat report. Our daughters are currently in a very small all girls private school in Australia, so this is a big change for them. They are excited about Dubai, they have travelled and lived all over the world with us, but this is the first time we have had to change schools. We wanted this school transition to be as smooth as possible.

Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Laney (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for reply _what about the high turnover of teachers ?is this a fact or even a problem to your knowledge.

Final question is the children mainly British kids - as I think I read somewhere that the school used to be mainly Indian kids.
(not that I have anything against other nationalities - but would like to know the breakdown of the school from someone who's children are at the school.)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if your not bothered why ask the question? it is very mixed I wouldn't like to say how many British kids are there. But if you want me to comment on say colour ratio I would say 50/50


----------



## Laney (Apr 23, 2008)

Do not put words down that I did not say. 

I simply asked the split in british kids to other nationalities.

Thanks for your reply of 50/50.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what a load of rubbish! my daughter has been there for the last two years, tons of paper for godsake! Excellent school, I wouldn't change. And why this thread has been re brought up I don't know


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Methinks the trolls are about Mrs G.A......


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

Laney said:


> Just read all the comments and this is very good news for us also.
> Both our boys have just been accepted for year 3 from sept onwards.
> We were worried when some of our friends who have been out in Dubai for years - mentioned that the school was next to a sewer and also that the school has a high turnover of teachers.
> 
> Can anyone comment on these 2 points for us ?



Most schools here has quite high turnover of teachers and students, people comes and goes like every other growing cities in the world. 
Regent school is relative new school, it is perfectly normal that teachers/students are not yet settled.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

My son's been at the school starting from Foundation, Reception and now in Grade 1. Generally happy with them. They have a very solid curriculum/plan and keep improving on it. The teachers he's had have all been excellent and certainly have had no problems with lack of "play things, books or paper". Most importantly for me my son looks forward to going to school every day.


----------



## canuckexpat (Feb 5, 2009)

Since Regent is only 2 years old, do you find it is running smoothly? Do the children seem happy and the teachers seem capable? Does anyone know what kind of package they offer teachers?


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm just about to apply for a place for my 11 year old son in high school. I understand that alot of the schools are full at the moment!!! Does anyone have advice on good schools that may have places available?


----------



## liz101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,
Just ring Regent you can check if they still have space for your child, most of the most of the students and faculty there are British. Most of the parents I know, including myself, who send their children to Regent are happy and satisfied with the learning of our child, they really focus on the childrens' education.

I hope it helps.

Liz


----------



## liz101 (Feb 25, 2009)

*the truth*

hello thedoc,

realise this post is a bit late, so i hope things worked out for you and your daughters. i have a daughter at RIS and wanted to assure you about the school. 

it's a lovely school, not too big, not too small, just the right size for my child. the academics have a little more rigour than elsewhere which actually suits our daughter fine. the school has a good range of extra curricular activities. more importantly the teachers are qualified and committed and the managment is competent and accessible. i would recommend speaking to the head teacher patrice radi and deputy head neil morris. 

don't give too much credence to the negative comments made. you will always find a person using different usernames posting negative comments to malign a school. it's happenned to the best of schools in dubai. such people really are an embarrassment and disgrace to themselves and this forum. the sooner they realise this, the better for them and this forum.

you will find many parents who send their kids to RIS and who are very happy. 

to summarise, do your homework, visit the school, speak to teachers, the heads and the parents. also speak to the children. these are the true spokespersons of a school.

good luck, liz.


----------



## PaulaZietsman (Mar 2, 2009)

*Regent International School*

Dear Thedoc,

I am now in exactly the same position as you were last year! Moving to Dubai in 3 weeks, husband already there, two daughters aged 8 and 6. I am also considering RIS as we will be living close to the school. Did you place your children there and if so can you give me any advice?

Regards

Paula




Thedoc said:


> Hi everyone already in Dubai. I will be arriving in Dubai in 3 weeks with my daughters. Husband already there. We have had a challenge getting our daughters into a school (ages 6 and 7). All the schools are full. Finally we found that Regent International School had places for them. My husband has visited the school, spoken to teachers and the website looks great, but then they all do. We have booked the girls in for the next term. Does anyone know about the school and what it is like.
> 
> All advice really appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

PaulaZietsman said:


> Dear Thedoc,
> 
> I am now in exactly the same position as you were last year! Moving to Dubai in 3 weeks, husband already there, two daughters aged 8 and 6. I am also considering RIS as we will be living close to the school. Did you place your children there and if so can you give me any advice?
> 
> ...


Hi Paula, Welcome to the Forum

The post that "thedoc" made was from last year and hasnt posted since. Although a few posts were made on this a few days ago hopefully they will get back to you and give you some up to date advice. Hope all goes well for you!! 

Debbie


----------

